# Carrera Go on Scalextric Track



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey,
Does anyone know if 1/43 scale Carrera Go cars can run on 1/32 Scalextric track? If so, are there any issues with running them on the Scalextric track? Are there any voltage, magnet or other concerns? Thanks

Maniac - Movie Car Mania


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Movie Car Mania said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone know if 1/43 scale Carrera Go cars can run on 1/32 Scalextric track? If so, are there any issues with running them on the Scalextric track? Are there any voltage, magnet or other concerns? Thanks
> 
> Maniac - Movie Car Mania


Hi Maniac!

No, they do not work well at all! I have a Scalextric Sport 1/32 track and bought some 1/43 cars to have fun with. The SCX and Ranch Design cars work GREAT! But the Carrera cars do not - the magnets are way too close to the rails and the guide design they have gets hung up in the track. Someone sent me something about doing a guide flag conversion on the car and remove the magnet and that it would be better, but I have not spent the time yet to figure all of it out. Hope this helps!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's the deal.

AFX Dragster or 4 gear Silicones in the TALL size fit right on the rim and gives you the clearance you need and they grip very well.
Tommy Heister sells these.
http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

The flag just needs dremeled to make it thinnner and shorter. Take off alittle at a time, the flags grind down quick.

After these mods the Go cars run fine.

Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This really helps me. 

Maniac:thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Will HO Scale T-jets run on 1/43 Scale Track?*

Just wanted to see if anyone has tried this,~running t-jets on a 1/43 scale track.~If it works I would like to make a drag strip with it, It's wider then regular t-jet track and would be a lot cheaper then buying or even finding 20feet of the old O' Scale aurora track.~I know that a router-ed track is the way to go, but I am on a Wal Mart budget.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yes, it can be made to work...*



TJETDRAGRACER said:


> ~running t-jets on a 1/43 scale track.~


I tinkered with running HO cars on 1/43 track a couple of years ago. The problem were (and probably still are...) those wide and flat P/U-shoes on wide and flat track rails - no good electrical contact. 

Ended up soldering copper braids to the HO cars´ shoes and had some fun sliding around the mega wide track. Oh! And you´ll need to put some kind of sleeve over the thin HO guid pins (think I abused Q-tip tubing)!

Nice idea for building a huuuge and cheapo kind of drag strip though - as long as you don´t mind soldering braids to your little cars´ P/U-shoes!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------

